# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Helmeted water toad (Caudiverbera caudiverbera) ?

## Stanislav

Hello
Please tell me someone has experience in keeping these frogs?
In the network is very little information.
One time I bought such frog. She lived and died one day (
Conditions were as for the Badjetts frog.

Yesterday I was offered such as frogs, but were born in Europe.

Not sure I understand how to support them.

Stas

----------


## Terry

Hi Stas,
Welcome to Frog Forum  :Smile: 
I agree that information is lacking. Here are some Frog Forum threads that may help you.

http://www.frogforum.net/aquatic-cla...ging-eyes.html
http://www.frogforum.net/other-frogs...ter-toads.html
http://www.frogforum.net/other-frogs...ella-gayi.html
http://www.frogforum.net/toads/20100...audiverba.html

----------


## Stanislav

Hi Terry.
Thank you for your kind words
I've read all of these topics.
Key questions remained:
What they need water? Cold-relative. My room temperature is around 20-22 degrees.
Is it normal to them so much. What is the hardness of the water they are satisfied?
Their food. As far as I can tell, they have to be fed live fish and frogs.
In the experience of the content of the Badjitts frog,
I believe that the insects and mice bad food for them.
There were problems

----------


## Fat Frogs

The Helmeted Water Toad is kept just like Lepidobatrachus Leavis, AKA "Budgett's".  The problem you may have had is that the first run of these frogs were fresh imports and the suppliers were unaware of the frogs care needs, and treated them as "toads" and kept them on the wrong substrate.  This most likely caused the animals a lot of stress and led to their death, along with any possible parasite loads they could have been carrying.  In all of the pictures of the sales ads that I have seen, they have them out of water and on dry substrate, which is a big NO NO.  The ones that are available now, which are most likely what yours is as well, are captive bred juveniles that someone managed to get out of those first imported adults.  If kept like a Budgett's frog, you will more than likely be successful this time around.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Fat Frogs

They need purified water, tap water is too harmful for them.  Water temperature needs to be around 80-82 degrees fahrenheit during the day and 70-75 degrees fahrenheit at night to be optimal.  The water only needs to be deep enough that they can stand on the bottom and reach the top for air, it does not need to be deep.  Stay away from gravel on the bottom as they will ingest it and get impacted.  If you are able, you will need to do regular water changes to keep the water clean.  If not, then you will need a filter that does not move the water around forcefully.  In the wild these frogs can be found in stagnant pools and puddles, putting them in turbulant waters would cause them a lot of stress.  The best diet for them is nightcrawlers/earthworms if you will be using one item as a staple diet.

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Stanislav

Yes sir, it is in such circumstances, I keep my "Budgett's".  
I've read that this kind of frogs to the shore.
In "Budgett's".  aquarium I removed the shore, they never used it.
I only feed them live fish and sometimes live frogs.
I was planning to feed Caudiverberas in the same.
Is it enough just worms?

thank you

----------


## Stanislav

First Caudiverberas come in Russia a year ago.
They are always kept asBudgett's .
I think the problem is just that, as they were fed.
They were given insect mice, worms and fish. Those frogs, whose death I saw sryshivali half-digested food.
Do you have such  frogs?

----------


## Stanislav

Well, today I went to look at the frogs. They are small, about one and a half inches. Two larger, brighter colored.
They are in the store for several days. They eat snails without the shell.
I ordered two, take them home tomorrow.
I put them to the aquarium measuring 20 by 10 inches.
Without soil, put some floating plants

----------


## Fat Frogs

It is perfectly okay and recommended to give a vairied diet.  I was suggesting that if you are planning to feed only one main food source to make husbandry easier, that I would recommend feeding nightcrawlers/earthworms as they are the most nutritious of the available food items.  I would recommend not feeding fish and frogs as they normally carry a large parasite load.  It sounds like you will be getting the captive bred juveniles that were exported, congratulations on getting the two! 
I have kept many many species of frogs, especially less kept, rare or endangered species.  I have helped zoos in different parts of the country maintain and breed various species of endangered amphibians over the years.  I don't like to boast though, there is always someone out there who has way more knowledge than the next, and it is all about relaying the information to the next guy so we can keep these animals around on this Earth.  I will be flying to Argentina on the 19th next month to research the natural habits of the frogs there, as well as doing some mission work.  Hopefully it will be a successful educational experience that I can share with everyone!

----------


## Fat Frogs

**IMPORTANT** I happened to go back over my notes on this species, and made a critical error when I gave you suggestions on the care instructions. Sorry!  These frogs are kept like Budgett's frogs as far as general setup. However, I gave you the wrong water temperature requirements I apologize, this is very important as this is a big reason for the frogs decline in wild presently aside from Chytrid.  The climate is getting warmer in Chile causing a drop in population to the frogs.  Water temps need to stay around 70 degrees fahrenheit during the day and 65 degrees fahrenheit during the night.  Do not allow the water to get higher than 75 degrees fahrenheit for prolonged periods of time.  They are still found in small pools and puddles, however the water temperature is slightly cooler in the Andes.  Again, I apologize for misplacing that information.  Should be good to go now!   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> **IMPORTANT** I happened to go back over my notes on this species, and made a critical error when I gave you suggestions on the care instructions. Sorry!  These frogs are kept like Budgett's frogs as far as general setup. However, I gave you the wrong water temperature requirements I apologize, this is very important as this is a big reason for the frogs decline in wild presently aside from Chytrid.  The climate is getting warmer in Chile causing a drop in population to the frogs.  Water temps need to stay around 70 degrees fahrenheit during the day and 65 degrees fahrenheit during the night.  Do not allow the water to get higher than 75 degrees fahrenheit for prolonged periods of time.  They are still found in small pools and puddles, however the water temperature is slightly cooler in the Andes.  Again, I apologize for misplacing that information.  Should be good to go now!


I actually became confused when you suggested water temps in the 80°s. I remembered reading about them living in cool water. Thanks for clarifying.  :Smile:

----------


## Terry

There isn't much info about this species. From what I understand this is a vulnerable species and included in Appendix 3 of CITES.

Here is some additional info:
Facts about Chilean Giant Frog (Calyptocephalella gayi) - Encyclopedia of Life

The helmeted toad is closely related to the species in the genus Telmatobufo. I included a link to these three species:
EDGE of Existence :: Search Amphibians

----------


## Stanislav

An hour ago, I brought home frogs.
The water level reaches half the maximum Dumas. Frogs are standing at the bottom to breathe air. Put a plant like this Eichornia crassipes      Ðàñòåíèÿ è ðûáà äëÿ ïðóäà, âîäíûé ãèàöèíò, ëèëèè äëÿ ïðóäà, ïðóäîâàÿ ðûáà, êóâøèíêè äëÿ ïðóäà, ðàñòåíèÿ äëÿ ïðóäà, ðàñòåíèÿ äëÿ âîäî¸ìà, ïðóäîâûå ðûáû / Âîäíûé ãèàöèíò, êóïèòü âîäíûé ãèàöèíò, ýéõîðíèÿ äëÿ ïðóäà, âîäÿíîé ãèàöèíò
Can I put them driftwood with Anubias nana ?
Frogs once ate a goldfish each.
The water temperature of about 22-23 С . This day room temperature. At night it is a little lower.
I would like to clarify about food.
Can they only feed live fish, goldfish, guppies, tetras? From the tank, not wild.
So I feed my Budgett's  already 4 year.
Worms, suitable for food, in Moscow a little.

Thank you again for your advices

----------


## Terry

Hi Stas:

I think your plan will work just fine. Justin has some great ideas about keeping them like the Budgett's frogs. Keep us informed of how the frogs are doing. I will continue looking for more information about this species. I am interested in keeping them too.

----------


## Stanislav

Hi Terry
Now I come home. Frogs are still investigating a new home) I'm not sure if they can put a snag. Would not the water is too soft.
I hope that the captive breeding frogs are more resistant to water temperature.

----------


## Carlos

> There isn't much info about this species. From what I understand this is a vulnerable species and included in Appendix 3 of CITES....


Hi Terry  :Smile:  !  The cited frogs are not in CITES, or the IUCN Red List, probably due to lack of population data.




> An hour ago, I brought home frogs.
> The water level reaches half the maximum Dumas. Frogs are standing at the bottom to breathe air. Put a plant like this Eichornia crassipes      Ðàñòåíèÿ è ðûáà äëÿ ïðóäà, âîäíûé ãèàöèíò, ëèëèè äëÿ ïðóäà, ïðóäîâàÿ ðûáà, êóâøèíêè äëÿ ïðóäà, ðàñòåíèÿ äëÿ ïðóäà, ðàñòåíèÿ äëÿ âîäî¸ìà, ïðóäîâûå ðûáû / Âîäíûé ãèàöèíò, êóïèòü âîäíûé ãèàöèíò, ýéõîðíèÿ äëÿ ïðóäà, âîäÿíîé ãèàöèíò
> Can I put them driftwood with Anubias nana ?
> Frogs once ate a goldfish each.
> The water temperature of about 22-23 С . This day room temperature. At night it is a little lower.
> I would like to clarify about food.
> Can they only feed live fish, goldfish, guppies, tetras? From the tank, not wild.
> So I feed my Budgett's  already 4 year.
> Worms, suitable for food, in Moscow a little.
> ...


Hi Stanislav!  Think driftwood and Anubias will be fine, although some driftwood may tint water a tea color.  Goldfish is the worst feeder fish due to high fat and parasite load.  If you must feed fish; recommend raise your own Platies (in fresh water) or Mollies (in brackish water) from parasite treated and quarantined stock.  Have you tried locating a source of European Night crawlers?  They are a good food source and can be found in bait and tackle fishing sports stores; just make sure they contain no chemicals like fluorescent dyes.  Good luck and please post pics when you can  :Smile:  .




> ...I have kept many many species of frogs, especially less kept, rare or endangered species.  I have helped zoos in different parts of the country maintain and breed various species of endangered amphibians over the years.  I don't like to boast though, there is always someone out there who has way more knowledge than the next, and it is all about relaying the information to the next guy so we can keep these animals around on this Earth.  I will be flying to Argentina on the 19th next month to research the natural habits of the frogs there, as well as doing some mission work.  Hopefully it will be a successful educational experience that I can share with everyone!


Thank you for all the great information Justin  :Big Applause:  !  Enjoy your trip to Argentina and be safe.  Please do share stories and pics  :Smile:  !

----------


## Lija

Privet Stas  :Smile: 

 wow you guys, such a cool toads! love them! but i love everything that is weird lol Justin - i'm jealous, have a nice trip and bring back some nice pics  :Smile:  i need to visit that part of the forum more often, that's for sure.

 Stas would you please post pics of yours, how they're doing?

----------


## Terry

Hi Carlos,

Looks like these frogs are in trouble in Chile. The African clawed frogs have gained a large foothold in the country. So not only ACFs are bringing in chytrid but they are wiping out the native species through predation. There is a report (in Spanish) from the University of Chile that explains the problem. I was excited when I saw my name in the report as a contributor.

----------


## Stanislav

Damn frog trying to eat each other: (
I had to separate them.
I'm not going to make pictures of them  to avoid  stress.
Привет  
Lija   :Smile:

----------


## Stanislav

Hello
Frogs have grown substantially. Eat every two to three days, sometimes more often.
There was a question-and what is the minimum temperature of their content?
Now the nights get cold. The water temperature of about 19-20 C.

Stas

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Hello
> Frogs have grown substantially. Eat every two to three days, sometimes more often.
> There was a question-and what is the minimum temperature of their content?
> Now the nights get cold. The water temperature of about 19-20 C.
> 
> Stas


Water temp should be 21.1°C during the day and no higher than 23.8°C. Night time should be around 18.3°C.

----------


## Ryan

I saw this thread and i had always thought these guys (Cadubavera spc.) were not
 in the pet trade anymore because of their status in the wild, I do know that they use
 to be more common in the pet trade 20 or 30 years ago though. I would suspect because
 of their large size that they would need a 20 to 30 gallon with half and half tank.

----------


## Stanislav

And what is their status?

----------


## Carlos

> And what is their status?


They are currently listed as in vulnerable status: Calyptocephalella gayi (WIDE MOUTH TOAD) .

----------

